# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  WinNT 4.0 трабла с установкой дров на встроенное видео GA-WMMC7 rev 2.4

## RedHeart

Если кто может помочь решить проблему ...буду очень рад...
Значится ставлю оригиналные драйвера под GA-WMMC7 на видео а они почему то не определяются...
Пробывал и через масте установки(так называемый) пробывал и вручную указывать путь... ни в какую... не хочет...ставиться. Был точно такой же образ машины перезалил ...ето тоже не сработало...честно говоря можно было наплевать бы.. но из-за 16 цветов в MS Office проблемы с отображением... после напечатывания чего нить... вся строка становится черным и тем самым не видно буковок! Раньше я решал ету проблему тока перестановкой дров...и срабатвало..счас ни в какую..
Если кто знает помогите плиз :)

----------


## megamonstric

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 25 секунд_

----------

